

The most possible True Random Number Generator - jcsalterego
http://pyevolve.sourceforge.net/wordpress/?p=631

======
growt
I guess one could game this approach by spamming twitter. So it's possibly not
very safe.

------
rwolf
It looks like this rng uses a publicly-available seed.

